# Kh-886 Installationsprobleme



## lebkuchenherz (9. Februar 2009)

Das USB-LAN Dongle Model: KH-886 besitze ich und habe die Installationssoftware von dem Hersteller über das Internet bekommen. Ich habe aber kein Erfolg den XP Treiber zu Laden. Und bin somit am ende meines Wissens über die Installationsmöglichkeit. Sämtliche Treiberaktualisierungen und Hardware Assistent möglichkeiten habe ich Ausprobiert auch die direkte Installation der ini Datei.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------

